# Dryers



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone tried this from Target. Looks like an inexpensive way to have a stand dryer.

Hair Dryer Stand
$20.99 at Target


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hey that looks like a wonderful idea! I looked it up and it got good reviews.
I just might think about getting one.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have one very much like this I got from Amazon, it works for my light weight Rusk dryer. I always finish with this one as it has three heat settings. It will topple over if you do not place the dryer in it correctly, but it lets you use both hands. I use the Airforce dryer at first it really cuts the time but the force is too much for this stand. Oh well I can't have it all.


----------

